# Loader.conf Geli and Keyfile on usb, Filesystem issue



## JohnT (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello all,

I am trying to decrypt my drive at boot using loader.conf I am all ok except I want to keep my keyfile on my usb stick, The usb stick is also used for work so I would prefer to keep the filesystem as MSDOSFS.

Just like in the geli man page I have this:

```
geom_eli_load="YES"
geli_da0_keyfile0_load="YES"
geli_da0_keyfile0_type="da0:bootkey"
geli_da0_keyfile0_name="/bootkey"
```

That way does not work, I also try this:

```
geli_da0_keyfile0_type="msdosfs:da0:bootkey"
```

That does not work either, Does anyone know how I can get loader.conf to recognize it is a msdosfs file system, I have considered just partitioning the drive with a very small ufs partition but out of intellectual curiosity I would love to figure how to do this!

Great forum, I am a long time reader! Thanks for all help in advance  .

John


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 11, 2009)

UFS2, UFS2 and only UFS2.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok thank you for the help, I set up my disk to have a small UFS partition however after re-reading the man page I realize I do not know how to tell loader.conf to get the key from a separate disk.. Does anyone know how to do this?
I have two disks my hard drive and a usb key, I want loader.conf to grab the key from the usb key to decrypt the hard drive.

Thanks all in advance.
John


----------



## honk (Dec 14, 2009)

From my understanding it is currently not possible to have the key on a disk other on the one you are booting from.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, I wonder if I can get loader.conf to mount a drive on boot? Then I could do a symbolic link?
I will research how to do this however all help is appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 14, 2009)

I very much doubt, you can... for that you need loaded kernel.... and probably more apps....

When you boot, there is very basic filesystem support... just enough to load kernel... and start system


----------



## pablo (Dec 17, 2009)

JohnT said:
			
		

> That way does not work, I also try this:
> 
> ```
> geli_da0_keyfile0_type="msdosfs:da0:bootkey"
> ...



Are you trying to load msdosfs.ko from loader.conf? Some what like this:

```
msdosfs_load="YES"
```


----------

